# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Νέος Παλαιός ..Jendie(#10617)

## Maximus

Καλησπέρα ..Είχα ασχοληθεί πριν 1 χρονο όσον αφορα την εγκατάσταση εξοπλισμου και γενικώς αν μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο AWMN.η συνδεσή μου ήταν ανέφικτη τοτε.Απο οτι βλέπω τώρα υπάρχει ο Kouz-ina(#8587) ο οποιός μένει λιγο ποιο κάτω απο μένα που συνδεότανε με AP talaiporos (#7694).Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν συνδεότανε με Papashark voula (#80) AP και απο εκεί o papashark voula me ton AP talaiporo (#7694) AP.Ο papashark voula (#80) συνδέεται άνετα με AP ale3is (#1916) στα πηγαδάκια Βούλας.Άν γνωρίζεται κάτι περι αυτού AP talaiporos (#7694) η Kouz-ina(#8587) παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με αν και έχω στείλει μηνύματα στα παιδιά.Άντε να δικτυονόμαστε τα νότια προάστεια .....

----------

